
China's exports fall more than 20% in February - witcherchaos
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/08/china-february-trade-imports-exports-beijing-reports-china-economic-data.html
======
33a
That happens every February for spring festival.

------
YUMad
Aaaaah could be Trump.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l2n_-
jwPUHQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l2n_-jwPUHQ)

